# [SOLVED] &quot;a storage device was connected&quot; message?



## lkadlec (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a Sony Vaio laptop, purchased a few months ago. It is running Windows 7 and has a 500GB SATA hard drive (which neither Sony nor device manager gives any further details about).

Intermittently (2 or 3 times since I bought the machine), I get the following pop-up message:

"A storage device was connected. If this device is a port multiplier, only port 0 of the port multiplier will be active."

When this happens, I'm given the option to open Intel Matrix Storage Manager/Console. The version on my laptop is 8.9. If I do so, it tells me that "all hard drives are okay" and the "system is functioning normally."

I apologize, as I'm not sure if the message is appearing specifically at start up or when resuming from hibernation, though it would be hard to call it a pattern anyway with only a couple of occurrences.

I did some Google searching, and found references to this problem on message boards for Dell & HP as well, and I think in all cases it was a laptop computer. The Dell forum thread I read indicated that someone had talked to tech support and been told that "it has something to do with how intel storage manager is interacting with windows," and that Dell ultimately published a patch.

My computer is functioning normally, and chkdsk doesn't find any bad sectors or files. Can anyone clarify what might be causing this "issue"? Is there something I can/should be doing about it?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: "a storage device was connected" message?*

I would suggest visiting the Intel Download Center and getting the latest copy of the Intel Storage Manager from there (They recently changed the name to Rapid Storage Technology (RST)). Here's the link: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Default.aspx

You may want to use the "Automatically identify and find drivers" link in the middle of the bottom of the page to find it.


----------



## lkadlec (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: "a storage device was connected" message?*

Thanks so much for the quick reply. Since I'm pretty much completely unfamiliar with the Matrix Storage Console program, I have a few additional questions: 

1) Any information on what the actual problem is? Is there a known issue with Intel Matrix Storage Console v. 8.9?

2) Is there any chance that the new version will not be compatible with my system? 

3) Since this message only occurs every once in a while and the system otherwise seems fine, is it *important* to get the latest version of the storage manager, or should it be okay to let things be and just live with the occasional glitch and accompanying pop-up message?

Thanks again!


----------



## lkadlec (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: "a storage device was connected" message?*

I tried to just edit my last reply, but the system wouldn't let me, so I'm just putting what should be #3 in my last post here:

3) Related to this (i.e. #2 above), the Intel support page for Intel Rapid Storage Technology includes the following information: "Intel provides generic versions of software and drivers. Your computer manufacturer may have altered the features, incorporated customizations, or made other changes. Please contact your computer manufacturer for the latest updates and technical support information." The last time I checked on Sony's support website for my model, I didn't see anything about Matrix Manager or Rapid Storage Technology, so I'm wondering about using the so-called "generic" version. Help?


----------



## lkadlec (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: "a storage device was connected" message?*

Sorry for the multiple posts, but I have an update related to your suggested solution. I did try following the link you provided to the Intel download center, and I ran the tool to automatically identify and find drivers, but when I do that, it finds graphics, sound and network drivers already present (though for each it also says, "This device is unknown or unsupported. Please contact the manufacturer for possible updates," and then provides a link to click for more information. Nothing related to the storage manager comes up.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: "a storage device was connected" message?*

1 - nope, no known issues with the Matrix Storage Manager. We just replace things when they're having problems and that usually fixes the problem.

2 - nope, as long as we input the proper information the description of the driver will tell us if it's compatible or not. Also, most reputable drivers have checking routines built in that will prevent you from installing it on incompatible systems.

3 - the message bothered you enough to come here and ask about it. I'd assume that it's gonna continue to bother you until it goes away.

There's a lot of stuff to explain - some of it is documented with the drivers, while other stuff is the result of our experiences with replacing drivers.

It's been my experience that you cannot get reliable 3rd party driver updates from Microsoft or from the OEM Manufacturer (Sony in this case) - because they only release things after they've been submitted to them and they determine if they're needed or not. The most recent versions come from the driver developer (Intel in this case). 

Yes, some OEM's add some extra functionality to the drivers. But I find (again, IME) that not many people use this extra functionality. And most people that do use the extra functionality do so unknowingly - and we can either show you how to workaround it (my preference as it's less complicated), or we can put back the version of the drivers with the extra functionality if that's what you want. But either way, we've gotta remove the one's that are there - and that's because we presume that there's a problem with them that's causing the error message to come up.

Finally, when installing updated drivers we ask that you remove the old one's first. This doesn't ensure that all the drivers are removed (this is determined by how the driver writers construct the install/uninstall routines). And, when installing the new drivers, there's no assurance that they'll replace all the drivers that are already there. So we remove as much as we can, then we hope that the new installer will overwrite any drivers that are left.

And this generates the question - "So how can we be sure that the drivers are replaced?" And, in general the answer is - "We can't be sure." But there's a lot of caveats to this. We can manually remove drivers, or we can wipe the system and reinstall everything, or we can run tools like Driver Verifier to ensure that the drivers aren't malfunctioning.
______________________________________________________________________

So, let's give this a try...
Download and install this free utility (links on the right side of the page): http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html

Click on the Mainboard tab and let us know the Chipset information from there.
We'll use that to get you the link for the appropriate RST package from the Intel website.


----------



## lkadlec (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: "a storage device was connected" message?*

Thanks for the followup. Can I get the information you're looking for from, say, Device Manager, rather than installing a program I don't want? I realize I can uninstall it afterward, but would prefer not installing in the first place.

I did do some looking on Intel's download site, as well as some other internet searching. It seems that the current version of IRST is 9.6.0.1014, and I've seen a number of mentions of people replacing Storage Matrix Manager 8.9 with it. Intel gives the following compatibility information for IRST:

Intel® Rapid Storage Technology supports the following Intel® chipsets:

Mobile Intel® 5 Series Chipsets 
Intel® 5 Series Chipsets 
Intel® 4 Series Chipsets 
Mobile Intel® 4 Series Express Chipset family 
Intel® 3 Series Express Chipset family 
Mobile Intel® 965 Express Chipset family 
Intel® 965 Express Chipset family 
Intel® 5000P Chipset 
Intel® 5000V Chipset 
Intel® 5000X Chipset 
Intel® 975X Express Chipset 
Intel® 955X Express Chipset 
Intel® 945 Express Chipset family 
Mobile Intel® 945 Express Chipset family 
Intel® E7230 Chipset

The chipset must be using one of the following controllers:
Intel® PCHM SATA RAID/AHCI controller hub 
Intel® PCH SATA RAID/AHCI controller hub 
Intel® ICH10R/DO SATA RAID/AHCI controller hub 
Intel® ICH10D SATA AHCI controller hub 
Intel® ICH9M-E SATA AHCI/RAID controller hub 
Intel® ICH9M AHCI controller hub 
Intel® 82801IR/IO controller hub (ICH9R/DO) - RAID and AHCI 
Intel® 82801HEM I/O controller hub (ICH8M-E) - RAID and AHCI 
Intel® 82801HBM I/O controller hub (ICH8M) - AHCI only 
Intel® 82801HR/HH/HO I/O controller hub (ICH8R/DH/DO) - RAID and AHCI 
Intel® 631xESB/632xESB I/O Controller Hub - RAID and AHCI 
Intel® 82801GHM I/O Controller Hub (ICH7MDH) - RAID only 
Intel® 82801GBM I/O Controller Hub (ICH7M) - AHCI only 
Intel® 82801GR/GH I/O Controller Hub (ICH7R/DH) - RAID and AHCI

According to device manager, I have the following which seem relevant:

Under "System Devices":
Intel (R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset (with 4 listings for express root ports 1, 2, 3 and 6)
Intel 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Intel 82802 Firmware Hub Device

Under IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers:
Intel (R) PCHM SATA AHCI Controller 6 Port

When I look up the driver for that last one, it is the exact same version number as my Matrix Storage Manager (8.9.4.1004).

Everything else I'd found suggested that the IRST I was looking at was correct, but I am wondering about Intel® PCHM SATA RAID/AHCI controller hub vs. Intel (R) PCHM SATA AHCI Controller 6 Port.

Did any of that make any sense? Was any of it remotely helpful? Thanks again!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: "a storage device was connected" message?*

The System Devices stuff tells us that you have an Intel 5 series chipset.
You haven't provided the controller chipset - but, to be truthful, I don't bother looking for it myself.

So, go ahead and install that version of the IRST.

As an aside, I think that you cause yourself problems by worrying too much. We are talking software here - it won't physically break your system. Worst case, it may hose the Windows installation - and you can easily put that back in place with the recovery disks. Most of us learn about fixing software by breaking software things first.

Don't forget to backup your stuff before doing anything to the system files.
Don't forget to backup your registry and essential system files by using System Restore.

Once that's done - if you hose your system you can just use the recovery disks. And, with a bit of research on disk imaging, you can actually reinstall the system to the way it was when you made the image (to include all your programs, all updates, etc).


----------



## lkadlec (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: "a storage device was connected" message?*

Thanks for the quick reply. You're kind of right about the worrying. I know that I won't break my hardware, but honestly I prefer not to do things that might "hose" my Windows installation if I can help it. If the message I'm getting is not indicative of a hardware issue (or something likely to cause one), and it only occurs once every few months, that's kind of less of a hassle than reinstalling my OS, at least in my mind. Mileage obviously varies on that. :smile:

I understand that you don't look for the controller chipset, but just for my information, can I find that in device manager (or somewhere else in Windows) - as opposed to running that other program - and if so where? I'm kind of curious now.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: "a storage device was connected" message?*

I've got tons of errors on my system(s) - and I use them to test things and visit places that may not be the nicest places on the web.

Do some googling about disk imaging - it's a way of making an exact copy of your hard drive. That way, if you mess up the OS, you can restore the image and be back up and running in about 20 minutes - with everything the way it was when you made the image.

I don't use the System Devices menu myself - I find CPUID much easier to use.
If you need more info, I'd suggest searching the Intel site for whitepapers on their chipsets and controllers - and use that to determine what's what in the System Devices section of Device Manager.

FWIW - I just looked at my System Devices (I have an Asus P6T Deluxe mobo) - and I'm more convinced than ever that CPUID/CPU-Z is the way to go. It'll keep the headaches to a bare minimum!


----------



## lkadlec (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: "a storage device was connected" message?*

So I know it's been a while, but I initially decided to just let things go for the time being, since the message didn't seem to be indicative of an actual problem with my drive, but rather of some communication glitch. However, the message kept popping up, and frequently enough to be not only annoying but somewhat disquieting. I therefore decided to go ahead and install the updated storage manager software that I had downloaded. I did that maybe 2 or 3 weeks ago, and so far I haven't had the "storage device has been connected message."


----------

